# Hudson Valley



## JanusInTheGarden (Mar 23, 2014)

Just curious,

Who all is located in the Hudson Valley, NY? Curious about restaurants around the town of Hudson?


----------



## ecchef (Mar 23, 2014)

How's the food at the Correctional Facility's chow hall? :lol2: 

Seriously, though...just drove through a couple of times on the way north. 

Terrapin in Rhinebeck was always one of my favorites.


----------



## Dream Burls (Mar 23, 2014)

I've had a place up around Rheinbeck for about 20 years. Don't get up to Hudson too often. Much more familiar with Rheinbeck and Millbrook. Gigi's, which is right across the street from Terrapin, is very good too. If you like a good London Broil then Foster's down the street is the place to go. There are actually a lot of nice restaurants in both towns. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## NotSwedishChef (Mar 23, 2014)

I grew up in the HV and still get back regularly...in Hudson, check out Crimson Sparrow......might be the best restaurant in the Hudson valley. Stunning build and great back patio......talented team too.

In the New Paltz area...check out the brewery.....good beer, and New Paltz is a great town.


----------



## Namaxy (Mar 23, 2014)

I'll second the Crimson Sparrow....particularly when you can appreciate the patio. I grew up in the Berkshires of Western, MA. After NYC, Montana, Cali, Boston, we finally returned home. If you get this far North, let me know.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 23, 2014)

Just checked Crimson Sparrow's menu online. I hope the chef is a whole hell of a lot better than the webmaster.


----------



## NotSwedishChef (Mar 23, 2014)

I never look at our website......my job is the food. Crimson Sparrow is worth a trip. I don't care what the coding is like......


----------



## ecchef (Mar 23, 2014)

I can't even figure out what's on their menu. Yeah, I get minimalism, but that's just stupid.


----------



## NotSwedishChef (Mar 23, 2014)

My menu isn't up to date either as what I print at 5:15 and open for service at 5:30 reflects what fish and produce comes in around 3-4pm for the farms and day boats. It's one of the best in the HV guaranteed.
T


----------



## ecchef (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, I don't get up that way much anymore...but if I'm ever in the area I'll give it a shot!


----------



## JanusInTheGarden (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll check that place out, thanks guys! Another one folks seem to recommend is Fish and Game? Ever tried that place?


----------

